

Ask HN: Getting insights via google search on Camel on a stick. - jbseek
http://abcnews.go.com/Travel/slideshow/photos-state-fairs-food-favorites-camel-stick-8276151
I'm trying to analyze data from Google on the amount of press that a vendor at the Minnesota State fair got this year using Google.  So far i'm unable to get anything using Google insight or anything.<p>The vendor debut a new delicacy at the state fair called "camel on a stick" and i'm helping in getting him a better idea on feedback which has been great in the press but we need something substantial. for example it went from 400 hits on google prior to its debut to over 54,000 hits after its debut.<p>HN community i ask for your help in this endeavor thank you.
======
jbseek
I'm trying to analyze data from Google on the amount of press that a vendor at
the Minnesota State fair got this year using Google. So far i'm unable to get
anything using Google insight or anything.

The vendor debut a new delicacy at the state fair called "Camel on a Stick"
and i'm helping in getting him a better idea on feedback which has been great
in the press but we need something substantial. for example it went from 400
hits on google prior to its debut to over 54,000 hits after its debut.

HN community i ask for your help in this endeavor thank you.

